# Please help rehome my cats. Heartbroken.



## saggyoldclothcat (Nov 14, 2016)

i separated from my husband in July which was very necessary for my own physical & emotional safety. I had to find somewhere to rent & could not find anywhere I was allowed pets. We have two gorgeous cats. He has kept them at home but says they are my cats & when the house sale goes through he won't be taking them with him. 

He's told me tonight that contracts will be exchanged tomorrow with completion next Tuesday. So I have a week to try & find new homes for my cats. Im heartbroken but I just want my cats to go to good homes either together or separately. 

I am based in Lancashire


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Contact some rescues.


----------



## saggyoldclothcat (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you - I've already tried that. I've asked all my cat loving friends, posted on Facebook & contacted local rescue centres but nothing has come if any of it. Tried to look into fostering but there is nowhere local organising this


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you been in touch with Cat's Protection League ?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Try speaking to your landlord again and explain the situation. Offer to pay a larger deposit maybe?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

In addition to what Lucherlad said, you can offer to pay for any damage the cats hopefully won't create, and of course prevent it with scratch posts.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> you can offer to pay for any damage the cats hopefully won't create


@saggyoldclothcat: @Wiz201 : Yes...that's exactly what someone I know does and she has three. She offers a fairly substantial damage deposit. She has found three cat-friendly landlords/ladies this way in the past five years (in fact the most recent one actually fitted the cat-flap for her [she bought it, he did the work]). The big problem as I see it is the very short notice you have been given.
Do you want to rehome them or to have them fostered with a view to having them back eventually? Which are you hoping for? I thought CP had a fostering scheme but I may be wrong. How far would you be able or willing to travel to get them to a foster home? Are they male/female/neutered/in good health/ good with other cats/indoor-outdoor etc? It is such a sad situation to be in - bad enough losing your home, but add to that your two cats makes it doubly distressing.


----------



## Nims (Nov 21, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> Have you been in touch with Cat's Protection League ?


They can't help unless you are willing to rehome them. They haven the enough carers for cats they've got.... was told this last week as I'm desperate find foster care too


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

How about trying this if you feel you might be eligible

http://www.pawsforkids.org.uk/


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Or perhaps try this ?

https://www.rspca.org.uk/whatwedo/petretreat

This list may assist. Be prepared to consider services out of your area though...

http://www.reducingtherisk.org.uk/cms/content/pet-refuge-services


----------

